# Color-full tri/splashed doe



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Since the topic came up about meeces that are nowhere's near the standard for either splashed or tricolor, I decided to show this young adult doe, who is mostly swathes of color with a few swirls of white. I like it!









Here she is with her sisters/cousins.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, neat! That is a pleasing pattern. She looks like she would still be a great breeder mouse if matched to an overly white buck, but then you're in the happy circumstance of breeding to your own fancy.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like her to and she looks good and robust.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice sized mouse. Very nice markings.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

What a cute wee chubby thing.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Cubby? I've heard that term used once or twice, but I'm not sure what it means. Chunky? Wide-bodied? Like a teddy bear? Does it relate to the body lines in that she's well fleshed out and lacks the racy streamlined look?

(Don't say it means 'fat', or I'll be forced to put up some pix of some true bedonkadonk girlies.  )

Help me out here; your English English is sometimes a bit beyond me.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I wasn't sure what was meant in this case, as I've not seen "cubby" before, but I'm used to the term "cobby", which means stocky or thickset. Not so much fat as very strongly built.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Ha, I read it as "chubby." Not fat, but they do look heavy set and robust.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

F: Yar, she's a big 'un.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

LOL it was a typo. I ment chubby. 

But now I want to see the true bedonkadonk girlies!


----------

